# QE2 Masters



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

I am interested in finding a list of Masters/Commodores of Queen Elizabeth 2.
Can anyone help please.

Peter
Peggy747 (Thumb)


----------



## Old Cunarder (Sep 5, 2007)

Try this:


www.qe2.org.uk/captains

Regards


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

How about this Peter, the web site was created by Ron Warwick's Son, Samuel.


http://www.qe2.org.uk/captains.html

EDIT :- Looks like I was searching for this as 'Old Cunarder' was posting. 2 replies better than none.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

It maybe of interest to anyone following this thread to know that when the Blue Funnel, Mentor, was torpedoed and sunk in 1942 in the Gulf of Mexico, her 4th Mate at that time was Peter Jackson. After some four days in the boats what should appear on the scene but another Blue Funnel ship, the Antilochus. As Peter hauled himself aboard he was met by Midshipman Bob Arnott. How little could they ever have imagined, at that momentous moment, that on a day sometime in the distant future, Bob Arnott would be handing over the command of a Cunarder to the survivor who had just arrived on the main-deck of the Antilochus!


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank You Gentlemen for your replies, I will check on it when time is right.
However, Hugh Fergusons story of Peter Jackson meeting Bob Arnott in such cir***stances so long ago and their subsequent career paths is nothing short of amazing, it is just another of those "Small World" stories that seem to be around, I was in ships with both of them when we were all a lot younger.

Regards
Peter


----------

